# Nueces River White Bass Report



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

Put in at the highway 59 bridge on Sunday morning and went about 5 miles downstream. Most boats were catching their limit on white bass. Most white bass were females in the neighborhood of 16". No crappie were being taken although several boats were trying hard. White bass were taken by boats trolling the channel. Others were fishing road runners in brush piles near the banks. Others were jiggin minnows in search of crappie.

Fished San Miguel Creek just west of choke canyon the day before. Several fisherman were catching a few white bass but most were males in the 9-11" range. Only a few females were caught. Females were approximately 12-14". Large Crappie were being taken out of San Miguel Creek. Both white bass and crappie were being taken on white or white and silver road runners with red jig heads. Caught 2 large catfish jigging minnows.

My buddy and I were fly fishing until the wind kicked up.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

great report 7wt where is *Nueces River may i ask?*


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report nice haul I bet they were fun on a fly rod, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

We fished the Nueces on Sunday afternoon. Put in at the Airport ramp and went up toward the rapids. Throwing jigs, we boxed a bunch and threw a lot back. Didn't catch any undersized. About half males and half females. Some of the females were good and ripe while others had spawned out. Water temp was 70-72.

The Nueces is notorious for small whites, but this year has been an exception.

Fished San Miguel the Sunday before (Feb. 13th) from above the bridge to the confluence with the Frio. Fished jigs in holes and trolled Shad Raps and Rattletraps in deeper stretches. Didn't catch a single fish. Water temp was 53 to 56.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Man what a blast catching big whites on a fly rod. BTW that was a great precise report. Thanks.


----------



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

Ranger 374v,
We fished the Nueces in George West, Texas which is about 2+ hours south of San Antonio off of I37. George West is between San Antonio and Chorpus Christy. We are heading back this weekend for some more action. I'll submit another post when I get back. The females we caught were all huge, fat, slabs. I would estimate most were 14 to 17 inches.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent job, 7wt. Whites on a fly rod are terrific fighting fish. A blast!! Looking forward to your next report.


----------



## TxFlyFshrman (Jan 11, 2012)

*Any Updates?*

Any updates? Thinking about heading up there from Corpus this week and taking my 5wt. Haven't fished for whites with a fly in years.


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

Where are the nearest bait shop that has minnow??


----------

